# 95mph on the M25...



## RyanJohnH (Jan 21, 2010)

... a friend of mine got flashed last night by a gantry camera doing 95mph on the M25... anyone know when the penalty is likely to be?

Needless to say my mate is an idiot and speeding is in no way big or clever.


----------



## shires83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Unlucky, he's running a fine line with a disqualification to be honest but I would reckon he might get away with three or six points.


----------



## longshanks (Feb 15, 2009)

i got flashed doing a similar speed on the m25 a few months ago (i was on my way back from Waks and was testing new boost gauge)........ never heard anything about it. but i do have 'camera-shy' number plates


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

longshanks said:


> i got flashed doing a similar speed on the m25 a few months ago (i was on my way back from Waks and was testing new boost gauge)........ never heard anything about it. but i do have 'camera-shy' number plates


Be careful with those plates!

If BiB follow you and your plate looks blank on their video camera or their ANPR does not pick them up, they will come down on you like a tonne of bricks!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

He should get a Notice of Intended Prosecution within 14 days. If he's not heard anything in 2 weeks he's in the clear.


----------



## longshanks (Feb 15, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> longshanks said:
> 
> 
> > i got flashed doing a similar speed on the m25 a few months ago (i was on my way back from Waks and was testing new boost gauge)........ never heard anything about it. but i do have 'camera-shy' number plates
> ...


cheers but theyre fine..... they need a high power flash to work


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

The M25 cameras are fully digital and networked, so the NIP should come through pretty fast if he gets one at all.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

While we're on the subject I've always wondered if the trigger on those cameras is linked to the variable speed limit?

Always a bit worried about going under the gantry at 60 or whatever just as the limit changes to 40... 

It's probably paranoia.


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

badyaker said:


> While we're on the subject I've always wondered if the trigger on those cameras is linked to the variable speed limit?
> 
> Always a bit worried about going under the gantry at 60 or whatever just as the limit changes to 40...
> 
> It's probably paranoia.


I have thought this too, i came to the conclusion that there has to be some kind of delay other wise if you were going under it and it changed down and you slammed the brakes on there would be LOTS of crashes lol :lol:

Dave


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

95 on the M25 - is that even possible?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Dash said:


> 95 on the M25 - is that even possible?


That was my first thought too.Must have been late at night!!


----------



## RyanJohnH (Jan 21, 2010)

Cheers for the replies guys, I'll let him know...

It was late at night, minimal traffic, good visibility and in a rush to get home to bed!


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

longshanks said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > longshanks said:
> ...


These plates were proved to not work on Mythbusters. I saw it a while back, they tried the "camera shy" plates you say you have, the spray that people try putting over the number plate and a sort of film that's meant to reflect the flash. They were all proven to have no effect at all and even if they did the picture taken could be viewed in a negative mode where the numberplate actually shows up.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

badyaker said:


> While we're on the subject I've always wondered if the trigger on those cameras is linked to the variable speed limit?
> 
> Always a bit worried about going under the gantry at 60 or whatever just as the limit changes to 40...
> 
> It's probably paranoia.


I use the M25 between junctions 16 and 10 practically every day and have seen a double flash a few times when the speed limit has been reduced to 50, not by me thankfully.

I try and keep to the variable limits otherwise you could lose your license in one trip, it's a bit difficult though when the speed limits are reduced for no obvious reason. I would say that 9 times out of 10 the variable speed limit does no good, especially when you go under the gantries and they go from 50 to 60 to 40 to 60 :evil:

E


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

badyaker said:


> While we're on the subject I've always wondered if the trigger on those cameras is linked to the variable speed limit?
> 
> Always a bit worried about going under the gantry at 60 or whatever just as the limit changes to 40...
> 
> It's probably paranoia.


They are definitely linked to the variable speed limit, although you'd hope they don't change the trigger speed the second the new limit is displayed. From stuff I've read on the net (so not necessarily reliable), the cameras default to triggering at 80mph whenever the variable limit isn't in effect.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Cameras are linked to variable speed limit. They have a delay of, IIRC (some years since I read up on them), about 5 mins before they adjust to the new speed limit when it is reduced but instant when it is increased.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers. So I am quite within my rights to stick at the variable limit even when countless trucks, vans and MPV drivers sit behind me giving me dirty looks and flashing (their headlights). Good show!


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Just to add to this,

I once went through the variable area near heathrow at about 85mph maybe a tad more. there was no calming in place and when i got home nearly shat myself as i realised the there were cameras in the gantries, looked on the net to read a million stories(all the same) about how the cameras are now networked and digital so don't need a film and go off at something like 80 mph or whatever limit is set at the time.

It was a nervy couple of weeks but never heard a thing so guessed it was a bit of an urban myth about the trigger point.


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Apparently you can go through them quite safely at 160mph when the speed limit isnt illuminated.

J.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Bladerider said:


> Apparently you can go through them quite safely at 160mph when the speed limit isnt illuminated.
> 
> J.


why not give it a go and get back to us? :lol:


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I would never condone such behaviour, officer !!

 

J.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Get one of those rotating number plate holder things. Saw it on here few months back.. you press a button and the number plate flips to blank. Obviously do it very quickly...as you might get caught if your not lucky!!!

Note: I don't support illegal activity and the above is illegal!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

badyaker said:


> Cheers. So I am quite within my rights to stick at the variable limit even when countless trucks, vans and MPV drivers sit behind me giving me dirty looks and flashing (their headlights). Good show!


no one should ever feel the need to go over the limit,, BUT please move to the slow lane and dont be a pain in the but to everyone else !!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

roddy said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers. So I am quite within my rights to stick at the variable limit even when countless trucks, vans and MPV drivers sit behind me giving me dirty looks and flashing (their headlights). Good show!
> ...


Cheeky sod Roddy! I'm usually on the A3 - M4 stretch at rush hour and no-one goes any faster than anyone else over a mile, I hate the middle lane hoggers as much as anyone.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

badyaker said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > badyaker said:
> ...


...    ...


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Rudetesh99 said:


> Get one of those rotating number plate holder things. Saw it on here few months back.. you press a button and the number plate flips to blank. Obviously do it very quickly...as you might get caught if your not lucky!!!
> 
> Note: I don't support illegal activity and the above is illegal!!


The normal ones that are popular in Japan have a spring mechanism.

the spring is fine to overcome the airflow upto say 70mph, but above this the push from the plate forces it up out of sight, then when you slow down again the plate folds back down to normal position.

Simples !!

Apparently motorbikers use a BMW boot solenoid for thier rear plates and wire this up to the horn switch. Allegedly, I once overheard in a pub


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

According to Magistrates sentencing guidelines
- Fine Band B = 75 - 125% of relevant weekly income, and
- 4 - 6 points OR Disqualify 7 - 28 days
Full details (pdf download) at the bottom of this page http://www.sentencing-guidelines.gov.uk/


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

id say you would get away with 3 points if your a nice boy


----------

